# Mystery Bump on Face?



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

Housing 
What size is your tank? Has been in a 1g QT container (just finished anti-bios for "The Fuzz" -which appears to be gone)
What temperature is your tank? low 70's (lower temps to kill "The Fuzz")
Does your tank have a filter? not in QT
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari pellets and frozen blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? 1-2 times a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once every 2nd day (as per anti-bio instructions)
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 25% (as per anti-bio instructions)
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? The left side of her face appears swollen and the scales appear slightly raised. There is also a small, raised brown speck near the centre of this abnormality. (see attched pictures)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? She has recently become more her active self again after recovering from "The Fuzz".
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This evening when changing her water to get rid of the last of the anti-bios from her finished treatment.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No. We have no idea what might be causing this and thus no idea how to treat it.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? "The Fuzz" though it seems to be gone now.
How old is your fish (approximately)?11 months

















Does anyone have any idea what this might be or how we can treat her? It certainly doesn't look normal.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Please? If this is treatable, we would like to get on top of it ASAP.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

You betta is probably very stressed out. The container you keep her in seems too small and she is probably cold as well. I would suggest to put her back in her original tank, check for sharp objects, rise the temp to to at least 78degrees and do regular water changes. (make sure water is same temperature as the water in the tank to avoid shock) See how that goes. If it does not improve, you could start adding salt.
Is she still eating?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

One of my bettas has a bump like that on his head. There isn't much you can do, but so far it doesn't seem to have any ill effects.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, she still eats a great deal and gives you a very sad face when you tell her she's had enough.

The container in the pic was only a temporary place while we were doing the water change. It was a lot easier trying to get the picture with her in there than when she has her full area to swim around since she is extremely active.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Getting Worse*

Hecate is still acting like her normal self -swimming about, begging for pellets, flirting with the nearby males- but the bump on her face seems to be getting worse. Whatever is underneath her scales is sticking out further and we are getting worried about her.

Does anyone have any idea what this is and how we can treat it?? Is it a parasite? Some kind of fungus?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

StarvingPoet said:


> Housing
> What size is your tank? Has been in a 1g QT container (just finished anti-bios for "The Fuzz" -which appears to be gone)
> What temperature is your tank? low 70's (lower temps to kill "The Fuzz")
> *Raise back up to 76-78 *
> ...


From what I can tell she has fin rot. Give her an aquarium salt treatment in quarantine for ten days. Do daily 100% water changes with one tsp of salt per gallon. Keep temps 76-78.

What was the water change schedule in the original tank?


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

Her fins always have that black edging. It's just her colour. It's not a very good picture, but if you look at her swimming around in her QT bowl her fins are nice and full and not ragged at all. It's the thing on her face we're worried about. We tried putting her in aquarium salt when we first noticed the bump hoping it would help that, but it only seems to have gotten larger and more freaky looking.
In her regular tank we change her water about every 2 days.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

O.e That thing coming out of her face in the second batch of pics... it looks like... a worm or something D:

I would try Maracyn... I haven't used it, but I believe a few members on here have had success when using it for parasites. If that's what it is :S I'm sorry I couldn't be of further help.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Google lymphocystis and see what you think. Typically it's described as snotty growths that appear and fall off. It's a virus that's not treatable but it CAN go into remission.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you take new pictures? It could be a type of fluke?

Try a broad spectrum parasite med like API's General Cure http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/23771/product.web Honestly, in this situation I would try Potassium Permanganate. It can only be purchased online and must be used carefully but it does a good job of getting rid of parasites and other infections that other medications can't. https://www.pondrx.com/products/16133.html You can find smaller amounts for a few dollars on ebay. Definitely continue salt treatment.

It would also be best to get her back in a heated set up; cold water is going to stress her out and prevent recovery. How large is her normal tank?


----------

